# Review of ThruNite T30 with measurements and outdoor beamshots



## HKJ (Nov 15, 2011)

[size=+3]ThruNite T30[/size]














ThruNite started a few years ago with a small light, then they added a very good thrower (Catapult) and has lately added lots of other lights to their range. The light I am looking at here is a light in 18650 size. The light has 3 brightness settings, to change between them the head must be loosened and then tighten. On/off is done with a forward tail switch. The light will remember the last selected brightness. The light is made of aluminum with hard-anodized (Type 3) finish.

I got a early copy of the light without any box, accessories or text on the light.












The light uses a smooth reflector with a XM-L led in the center. The bezel is in stainless steel.









The head has a good knurling, that gives a good grip, behind the knurling is the usual heatsink.







The backside of the head shows the connection to the battery, this connection is a spring. Around the periphery is a metal ring that is used for mode changes. 









The battery tube has square cut threads and o-rings to seal the light. The tail thread is anodized, making it possible to lock out the light. 






The body has the same type of knurling as the head and tailcap.









The light has a removable tactical ring, this ring can also be used for the lanyard. When removed there is nothing to protect the threads. This ring also works as an anti roll device.






The body with the clip mounted. There is no lock for the clip, but the tactical ring does help to hold it.









In the tailcap is the usual spring. The light has a protruding switch, i.e. it cannot tailstand.






Here is all the part the light can be disassembled in without tools.


This light is the usual size for a 18650 light, performance is in the good end for both total output and throw. This light has a simple user interface with only 3 brightness settings and no flashing modes. There is a huge spread between the settings. As the other ThruNite 18650 lights the light has slightly reduced performance on 18650 LiIon batteries. 
This light is not for people that want to find exactly the right brightness for a job, but for people that want a fast and easy way to change from a weak night light to a bright allround flashlight or high power flashlight. 



[size=+3]Technical specification and measurements[/size]






The light is rated for use with 1x18650 or 2xCR123 batteries. The light works fine with all 18650 batteries from 65 to 70 mm long.

Measured size and weight:
Length: 143 mm
Diameter: 24.3 mm to 35.1 mm
Weight: 177 gram with 2xCR123 and 190 gram with AW18650-26. 

The light uses a Cree XM-L led.






In the above table I have collected all modes, measured at 3.7 volt (i.e. with one LiIon battery). All the estimated runtimes are with a 18650 2600mAh LiIon battery. The estimated lumen is scale from the specified maximum, measured at 7.4 volt. 






The first voltage sweep is done in high mode, the light has stabilization down to about 3.9 volt, this means that it reaches full output with a fresh LiIon battery, but will soon start to drop in output.






In medium the regulation works down to about 3.3 volt.






The runtime shows good stabilization (until voltage is to low on 18650), when the battery voltage is low the light starts flashing as a battery warning, this can be seen around 90 minutes for 18650 and 2xCR123, with 2x16340 the protection in batteries shuts down before the low voltage alarm is given. 






To see how this light handles the heat, I did a run on my test bench with a temperature sensor on the light. The current is reduced when the temperature rises, this means that the light has a temperature control.
Note: My test does not simulate actual usage conditions, but are done on a test bench with only the head of the light and no cooling airflow, i.e. the light will get hotter than during normal use.


The light does not use pwm and only has a small amount of high frequency noise in the light and no flashing modes.



[size=+3]Comparison to other Flashlights[/size]

ThruNite Scorpion, ThruNite Scorpion turbo, ThruNite TN10:











ThruNite TN11, ThruNite TN12, ThruNite T30: 











For the full comparison to other lights with graphs and beamshots see here





[size=+3]Notes[/size]

The light was supplied by ThruNite for review.


----------



## candle lamp (Nov 17, 2011)

Excellent review. HKJ! :thumbsup:


----------



## kj2 (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for the review


----------



## zs&tas (Jan 8, 2012)

hello hkj, from your photos and great reviews i see you have both a t30 and scorpion. are the bezels changable between the two?


----------



## HKJ (Jan 8, 2012)

zs&tas said:


> hello hkj, from your photos and great reviews i see you have both a t30 and scorpion. are the bezels changable between the two?



If you with bezel mean the steel ring, yes they are interchangeable, but the rest of the head cannot be changed between them.


----------



## zs&tas (Jan 8, 2012)

HKJ said:


> If you with bezel mean the steel ring, yes they are interchangeable, but the rest of the head cannot be changed between them.



thank you for the fast reply, i had a feeling it would make sense from a manufacturing point of view but needed someone with both units, the reason i ask is id quite like a flat bezel on my scorp as an option.
thanks again, keep up the good work i enjoy reading your reviews hkj.


----------



## PCC (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm starting to think that ThruNite missed the mark when it came to the T30 by putting an XM-L in it. I just swapped in an XP-G R5 in mine and, while the total lumens are less, the throw is definitely more. I'll be putting an XP-G2 in this light when I pick some up from Craig on Sunday to reclaim those missing lumens. The driver seems to be pushing 1.5A on high, perfect for the XP-G. The reflector of the T30 is quite a bit larger than the reflector on a typical P60 light (~25mm vs ~30mm) so it will throw better for a light of approximately the same size as your typical Surefire 6P.


----------



## NaKeD007 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Thrunite T30S: Is the 150 lumens medium mode correct?*

Hi all,

I have been lurking around the forum for more than a year. Have only recently decided to register to post, as you all can tell this is my first post. :wave:
I am a flashaholic with a small collection of around 15 flashlights. I have a mixture of cheapies and expensive lights. I come to this forum to read a few times a week on my spare time.

I recently bought a Thrunite T30S because I like the aesthetic and the 3 modes are spaced out to suit my current wants/needs.

T30S has 4 modes: Strobe (650 lumens), High (650 lumens), Medium (150 lumens) and low (9.4 lumens)

I find the manufacture stated medium mode for the T30S to be lower than the stated 150 lumens. I have the Fenix LD22 and Eagletac D25A2 clicky which I used to compare with the T30S.
With the LD22 42 lumens and the Eagletac 59 lumens I find the T30S medium mode to be somewhere between those 2 figures (42 - 59 lumens). I conducted the test using the ceiling bounced test in my room.
I know it's not accurate but it does gives me a visual comparison.

Can anyone here verify that I'm not going blind or any inputs people might have on the matter.

Any input is greatly appreciated.
Regards,


----------



## Bigblue (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm surprised this light is not more popular that it is, very few threads and posts on this one. Was looking for a cheap flashlight for my kids where it wouldn't be the end of the world if they break it or lose it, but one that's more powerful than the typical lights from the big box store. 

From what I can tell, the big issue with this light seems to be strobe that cuts out promptly. Even if it does, this is not an issue as we don't usually use the strobe mode. 

Got the light from Amazon. I must confess. When I got it, I couldn't put in an Orbtronics 16850 3400mAh and it wasn't even close to fitting and said to myself, "is this why no one seems to buy this???" Found out very quickly (ok, it was next day) that there is a sleeve inside, I guess for smaller size batteries. d'ohhhh. Almost returned it.

The strobe works fine. I think the modes are adequately spaced out. For $30, it has 650 lumens (older XM-L) and decent throw (15k cd) and very usable spill. Great deal. If it lasts a year of my kids' abuse, I think I would've gotten more than my money's worth. If you know of another light around $30 with these specs, please let me know. I think I may order another for my other kid.


----------

